# Грыжи L4-5 (6), L5-S1 (11), эффективные методы восстановления



## Alex00000 (25 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые участники форума. Мне 29 лет, рост 178 см, вес 107 кг, занимаюсь соревновательным пауэрлифтингом. 3 месяца назад начала беспокоить правая нога. Не сказать, что было больно, просто чувствовал зажатость. В то время готовился к соревнованиям и поэтому решил сначала выступить, а потом заниматься своими болячками. После соревнований пошёл к мануальщику, направили на КТ, которая собственно и показала две грыжи. Очень удивился, так как болей не чувствовал. Мануальщик провёл 7 сеансов, но мне не стало лучше. В течении двух недель состояние ухудшалось и в одну прекрасную ночь я слёг) сильно тянуло правую ногу. Два дня отлежался и поехал в больницу. На дневном стационаре ставили иголки и блокаду опять же по точкам. Боли прошли, но не могу подолгу ходить - дискомфорт в правой ноге и правой ягодичной мышце, она как бы затекает. Естественно, хотелось бы лечиться консервативно, и поэтому хочу спросить по поводу эффективных методов восстановления в моем случае. Пока растягиваюсь на тренажёре Бубновского, но может быть кто-нибудь подскажет что-нибудь ещё. Заранее спасибо

P.S снимки прилагаются )


----------



## La murr (26 Дек 2016)

*Alex00000, *здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Дек 2016)

С пауэрлифтингом желательно "завязать". Только спорт для здоровья.
Толку от "мануальщика" никакого. Нужен мануальный терапевт, владеющий мышечными техниками.


----------



## Alex00000 (26 Дек 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Alex00000, *здравствуйте!
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
> Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
> 
> Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


Спасибо за информацию


----------

